# infinite baffle on rear deck wth 8's? successful?



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I am thinking about it since I have plenty of rear deck. Might screw with my amp location so I would like some opinions before I attempt. I am also thinking of getting off this merry go round totally.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

I have crap 12's half assed into my rear deck and I have surprising bass. I wouldn't call it great, but for 15 min's of work it's not bad.


----------



## pickup1 (May 6, 2008)

i got 2 10's in my altima rear deck now,have used ed 8's with good results too...


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

pickup1 said:


> i got 2 10's in my altima rear deck now,have used ed 8's with good results too...



2 10's of what and how much power you giving them


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Larger is better, up to double the area of the hole you mount them behind. Larger sub has more output and goes lower, more efficient. 8s can work but they will not get that low, it depends on what kind of bass you want. More xmax will help but 8s can't move as much air, so you only get low bass at low output. I tend to like the largest subs I can fit, and then go with a cheaper sub if I don't need the output. That way I am tuned low, I get low xmax for low distortion, multiple subs give me an array of sorts, it looks cool to me lol even though I hide it. So 8s will work good for tighter bass, 10s will give you a lot more if you can wedge them in there, and so on. The specs of the sub also change the sound, so look at the qts and Fs or better yet model them. It really depends on how low, and how loud you want them....you can't get both without a lot of cone area.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

Sd is king for IB. I agree, get as much cone area as you feel like you can mount under those holes in the rear deck.


----------



## Mark the Bold (May 28, 2010)

I'm doing an install of two 8's in a rear deck of my wife's corolla this weekend. Got these subs for crackhead pricing of $18 delivered from Parts Express.
With a Qts of 0.6 these should be great IB subs. I'll tell you how they sound after I deaden the hell outta the the rear deck....


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Mark the Bold said:


> I'm doing an install of two 8's in a rear deck of my wife's corolla this weekend. Got these subs for crackhead pricing of $18 delivered from Parts Express.
> With a Qts of 0.6 these should be great IB subs. I'll tell you how they sound after I deaden the hell outta the the rear deck....


I saw those, unfortunately it was after they sold out  I would have grabbed a few to play with.


----------



## pickup1 (May 6, 2008)

Image ctx 10's..single 4's..was running a zapco 500.1 on them.even a 300x2 ph.gold.
Going to try the 2 amps I got from you..the 475 bridgd 2 ch for the mid/highs and the 600 for the subs and see how that works.


----------



## Fast1one (Apr 6, 2007)

Did you guys miss the tens?????

10" Subwoofer 4 Ohm

Yes I did think about it. Four of those things would cost around 100 bucks with FREE shipping!


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

These will work for an infinite baffle app

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/classifieds/98840-fs-2-idmax-10-d4.html


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

Oliver said:


> These will work for an infinite baffle app
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/classifieds/98840-fs-2-idmax-10-d4.html



nice but too much


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Lol
Amazon.com: PYLE PLWB10D 10-Inch 600 Watt DVC Subwoofer: Electronics

My 15s work ok, not sure about the 10s.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

JAX said:


> nice but too much


who makes cheap - snd - good infinite baffle subwoofers in an 8 inch


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

Oliver said:


> who makes cheap - snd - good infinite baffle subwoofers in an 8 inch



just saying i dont have $500 to spend on that unless it washes and drys my dishes at night and then re-installs itself after so I can listen to them in the morning to work.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

bikerider (on here) has 2 DLS 8's in the rear deck of his Altima. I heard these last month and the sounded great.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

If you want some real output from an 8 IB, you need a beasty one.
TC Sounds Epic 8" DVC Subwoofer

This might work
Tang Band W8-740P 8" Subwoofer

The problem with both is the low qts, it really needs to be over .5 and better over .6 to .7. You will have to EQ up the bottom on these, so you need some extra capacity in xmax and power handling. Though its fair to assume half the power when running IB; half the box rated power. The low qts may tell you it needs EQ, but you need big xmax in the end to make bass that will be the deciding factor after EQ. And if you subsonic them they will put out better yet if you don't mind losing some bottom. Just the same I'd get a ten if there is any way you can fit it under there. You would get substantially more output comparing similar drivers, its basically free output if you can fit a larger driver when it comes to IB.


----------

